# mbuf sudden increase with ath cards



## ygorre (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi.

I have a server with 3 Atheros 5212 Wi-Fi cards. Sometimes, one of them stops working and, when I access the server to check, I see a sudden mbuf usage increase (the output below is on normal operation, after I have recovered from this problem)


```
# netstat -m
266/5374/5640 mbufs in use (current/cache/total)
257/3077/3334/65000 mbuf clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
257/3071 mbuf+clusters out of packet secondary zone in use (current/cache)
0/5/5/8224 4k (page size) jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/4112 9k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/2056 16k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
580K/7517K/8098K bytes allocated to network (current/cache/total)
0/0/0 requests for mbufs denied (mbufs/clusters/mbuf+clusters)
0/0/0 requests for jumbo clusters denied (4k/9k/16k)
0/0/0 sfbufs in use (current/peak/max)
0 requests for sfbufs denied
0 requests for sfbufs delayed
0 requests for I/O initiated by sendfile
0 calls to protocol drain routines
```

I can manage to restore network operations and mbuf usages to normal by deactivating that card and reactivating it.

Has anyone had this problem?
Using FreeBSD 7.3 with default GENERIC kernel.

Thanks,
Ygor


----------

